# Husband Down



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

[font=&quot]Husband Down

A husband and wife are shopping in their local Wal-Mart. The husband
picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart.

'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife.

'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans,' he replies.

'Put them back, we can't afford them,' demands the wife, and so they
carry on shopping.

A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream
and puts it in the basket.

'What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband.

'Its my face cream. It makes me look beautiful,' replies the wife.

Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the
price.'

On the PA system:
"Cleanup on aisle 25, we have a husband down." 

[/font]


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the reality of this one- I am pretty sure it will only take a 6 pack for me - LOL


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 2, 2009)

got me a laff


----------



## the iceman (Dec 2, 2009)

Most good jokes are based in truth.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 2, 2009)

Good one.


----------



## forktender (Dec 4, 2009)

Too funny.....LOL!!!


----------

